# Yellow Guppy with some Growth?



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a yellow guppy that has dark orange growth spots near the back of him and slightly on his tail. It looks like the scales are inflamed or something. It used to be smaller, i thought the orange spots were just part of him, until about 2 weeks later i notice they're definitely big now and look painful. He is still acting healthy and eating with his two other male guppies, the only ones in the tank.

I suspect something happened when i transferred him to his new 5.5gal home two weeks ago. I used a product (by the recommendation of someone knowledgeable) that was supposed to cycle my tank in two weeks, but my readings at the end of the two week period were way off. no nitrates, and the ammonia was 0.5! I instantly did a good water change. The water itself looks crystal clear tho.

Heres pics, but theyre horrible and from my phone. atleast u can see where the growths are, though. Thanks.


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

He's still not looking good, guys. Here is an updated pic where you can really see the inflamed part. It seems to have gotten a bit puffier, and he seems a little skinnier. Nonetheless, he is still eating well and being active. Advice is appreciated.


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

Poor Sunny-D died about a week anda half ago. Id still like to know what this growth/inflammation was just to be educated. He kept eating until the end, although he did noticeably get skinnier/weaker. Also, I still have three guppies in the tank which do not seem to be affected in any way.


----------



## Lunablue (Aug 10, 2013)

*Help needed, multiple problems*

Hi, not sure where to start. Took on an established tank, when original owner moved. Tank had 22 fish, various kinds, in a 75 litre tank with internal filter. Moved tank and 21 fish retaining approx. 45 litres of tank water. Everything seemed ok, subsequently found some of fish had previously been treated for fin rot.
Did weekly water changes of 25% of volume. Added API stress coat +
Now have ammonia reading of 0.25, 1 platy has cottonwool like growth, 1 guppy has orange spot on tail and another is swimming lopsided (fins damaged/inactive on one side?) and 1 guppy died yesterday. 
Have added a medication recommended by local aquatic centre - myxazin, for last 2 days.
Platy seems to be getting worse, other 3 platys fine, do I remove diseased platy?
6 female guppys in tank - 5 appear to be pregnant! Does this affect dosing rate?
Do I continue with water changes, at same frequency, increased frequency? Have added extra internal filter and tank has an airstone. Is tank overstocked?


----------



## Lunablue (Aug 10, 2013)

*Apologies*

Hi MonteCarlo,
not used to forums. Apologies, I think I have posted my query as a reply to your problem.
Regards
Lunablue


----------

